

MySQL Bug #8523 - A bug we all would love to see fixed - sid-webadmin
http://sid-webadmin.blogspot.com/2011/10/mysql-bug-8523-bug-that-many-would-love.html

======
rachelbythebay
I don't know if I'd use that particular example to make my case. Order ids
might give the kind of behavior you want, but time is fickle and ornery. All
it takes is one luser with root running ntpdate to give you all sorts of
interesting Groundhog Day problems.

